# Letters of Recommendation



## dixie_flatline (Jul 1, 2011)

Tried doing a search and didn't see much.  Looking at starting my ALS program either this fall or winter, and I need letters of recommendation. Thankfully, I have more than enough colleagues/superiors/instructors willing to vouch for me - the problem is that 90% of them say "I'd love to - why don't you write something up and I'll look it over and sign it?".  (Incidentally, I got the same responses from a completely different set of colleagues when I was looking into grad school, too)

Anyone here involved in education have any pointers on what makes a solid Recommendation Letter?  I realize that there's no need for me to agonize over this - the paramedic program at this school is actually in danger of being canceled this term due to lack of interest - but I am incapable of just phoning it in.  Even if I don't need them to get admission, I need to have decent letters for my own vindication.

Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 1, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> Tried doing a search and didn't see much.  Looking at starting my ALS program either this fall or winter, and I need letters of recommendation. Thankfully, I have more than enough colleagues/superiors/instructors willing to vouch for me - the problem is that 90% of them say "I'd love to - why don't you write something up and I'll look it over and sign it?".  (Incidentally, I got the same responses from a completely different set of colleagues when I was looking into grad school, too)
> 
> Anyone here involved in education have any pointers on what makes a solid Recommendation Letter?  I realize that there's no need for me to agonize over this - the paramedic program at this school is actually in danger of being canceled this term due to lack of interest - but I am incapable of just phoning it in.  Even if I don't need them to get admission, I need to have decent letters for my own vindication.
> 
> Thanks!



Wow that would be hard to do. Basically you have to brag about yourself then give it to someone else to sign off on. Check out google docs. There might some on there you can use as an example.


----------

